# Analingus/ salad tossing



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

This thread reminds of the movie "In the Cut" where Meg Ryan actually receives analingus. Her character was a bit different from "When Harry Met Sally". :laughing:


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Ananlingus?! WTH?! Do not eat da poo poo! :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think I would perform analingus, personally.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Ananlingus?! WTH?! Do not eat da poo poo! :crazy:
> 
> YouTube - EAT DA POO POO


YES! You posted this ingenius video!


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

I've done it before... not really much to say about it when you are the person doing it. I imagine is much more enjoyable for the person getting it done, which I have not ever been the one getting it done to so I wouldn't know that.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

It's asking for a disease. No. Unless some sort of barrier is used, like a cut-open condom. Hmmmm....


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Use a dental dam, that's what you use for safe cunnilingus so it should work for analingus.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*I'd just like to pop in as the token juvi and say that when I read this thread title I was ilke... mmmm.... salad.... feta cheese and stuffed olives and fresh tomato... I wonder what analingus is, is that some kind of dressin- OH GOD OH NO OH JESUS I LOST MY APPETITE *runs away**


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Filo said:


> It's asking for a disease. No. Unless some sort of barrier is used, like a cut-open condom. Hmmmm....


I've heard of those things before but know nothing about using them? How do they work?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Apparently it's a condom like thing but flat that you drape over any of the holes you wanna cover, I've never bought or used one but I've seen them on tv on a sex show, they seem like a really good idea.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Apparently it's a condom like thing but flat that you drape over any of the holes you wanna cover, I've never bought or used one but I've seen them on tv on a sex show, they seem like a really good idea.


Compared to eating shit, yeah, they sure do.


----------

